# New Guy



## saunders (May 9, 2010)

Hey guys I'm new ... as everyone else seems to be. I joined the forum to get some info about Mantids. I have always been a fan of them but never knew you could keep them.

I've done a bit of research on habitats for them and food and so on, long story short is that I used to have tarantulas but sadly they passed on. I love those too (kinda a creature freak) and I was wondering what do you guys think of the Mantids. Are they like tarantulas when it comes to just hanging out? Just nice and quiet and don't bother anyone?

Is there a breed that is a good beginner breed? ETC.

ANY info would be great, and thank you before hand for the welcome!

Saunders


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2010)

Welcome. Most mantids do seem to kind of just hang out and wait on prey that may walk by.


----------



## Opivy (May 9, 2010)

First mantis I ever got was a Giant Shield, and I had no problems with him. I really like how they look - and they get nice and big. That was something I really wanted,


----------



## revmdn (May 9, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## z3ls0 (May 9, 2010)

Welcome. My first mantids was a sphodromantis viridis (Autochthonous of my country) when I was a boy of 9 or 10 years old. 17 years ago :blink:


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 9, 2010)

Welcome, the asian, ghost, budwing, miomantis, sheild, creobroter, macrops, and many others are good for beginners. !


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 9, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome, the asian, ghost, budwing, miomantis, sheild, creobroter, macrops, and many others are good for beginners. !


This sounds right, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ismart (May 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## saunders (May 11, 2010)

thanks guys and gals!


----------

